# A preview track from a film I just scored



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just finished scoring an awesome documentary called "Juggle & Cut" by a very talented director Caleb Slain. The film is about a juggler named Andy, who rediscovers his passion for art as he gets into an accident and becomes paralyzed. The film will be out in a month or so - it's the best film I've scored so far, really well made!

Anyways, here's a preview track, hope you like it! This time I put it only on my facebook, it's right at the top of my wall:

http://www.facebook.com/wlad.marhulets

P.S.: Yes, it's inspired by Newman. The temp score was mostly from American Beauty


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I like it!

There's a sort of "everyday magic" feeling to it, i.e. a sense that something wondrous lies just beneath the surface of some mundane thing that's taking place, or that some epiphany or significant discovery is just around the corner. Especially in the parts with the bells I feel this (bells, like harps, often confer a feeling of "magic").

What other films have you scored?


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

wlad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just finished scoring an awesome documentary called "Juggle & Cut" by a very talented director Caleb Slain. The film is about a juggler named Andy, who rediscovers his passion for art as he gets into an accident and becomes paralyzed. The film will be out in a month or so - it's the best film I've scored so far, really well made!
> 
> ...


Can definately hear the inspiration. Nice - very nice.

Hey Wlad what would you recommend for a beginner to use to create such compostions? Pro tools, sibelius etc? Been eyeing up pro tools but not sure what to go for?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Wlad, love your new website. Also just subscribed to you on YouTube.

from a fan...Best wishes for future success!


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

eviticus, eastwest with sibelius 7, maybe get pro tools but it's not absolutely necessary.


----------

